# New Tank...Stocking?



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

my parents just bought me a 46gal bowfront to take to school with me. i was wondering if there was any eel that i could put in it...i'm guessing no? but i don't have any experience with them so i'm clueless! i prolly def gonna put my fuzzy dwarf in there but dunno what else to put in there with him!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what about a frogfish or a scorpion? that's what i was considering doing, a fuzzy dwarf lion with an angler and a scorpion. since your tank is a little smaller, you could do one of them.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i was thinking maybe another fuzzy dwarf. kinda feel bad for my one now being stuck in a 24nano


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

might be kinda dull, no? i got to check out a display tank at an lfs with a bunch of dwarf lions and it seemed so plain from the lack of diversity.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea i will add others too! just doesnt seem liek too many options with the lions and tank size


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Any pics? You can put a snowflake eel but any eel will eat fish that can fit in its mouth,they also like to redecorate ur tank there way.lol


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

how big does the snowflake get roughly?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

too big


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i just can't wait to move into my own place and have a 300+gal SW tank! then i can do pretty much whatever, lol! it's so hard to stock these little ones it seems. i was thinking a mandarin for the 46! should be enough live rock for it in there


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i think 3 fuzzy dwarf lins would be awsome. i have just one and he is so friendly. hes a very personable and active fish.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a mandarin would be a beautiful choice for a 46 gallon tank. i would never get an eel because of how great of escape artists they are. it would piss me off.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> a mandarin would be a beautiful choice for a 46 gallon tank. i would never get an eel because of how great of escape artists they are. it would piss me off.
> [snapback]1093325[/snapback]​


i love mandarins.  i saw a few mandarins in their large display tank. they're more beautiful in person than in pictures. if they didn't require such an established tank they'd probably be my first choice in livestock.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

think i could get two in there? i was think those and maybe some clowns and a few SMALL tangs!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Any pics? You can put a snowflake eel but any eel will eat fish that can fit in its mouth,they also like to redecorate ur tank there way.lol
> [snapback]1092670[/snapback]​


A snowflake eel won't eat a smaller fish . It will mostly eat crustaceans. Definately a cool fish, I recommend it for your bowfront. As far as escapes go, just make sure you have a secure top and keep the water level a few inches below the top. For the rest of your tank I'd go with a Harlequin Tusk and some dwarf angel, I'm not a big lionfish fan tho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Genin said:


> a mandarin would be a beautiful choice for a 46 gallon tank. i would never get an eel because of how great of escape artists they are. it would piss me off.
> [snapback]1093325[/snapback]​












Mandarins are best kept in tanks 75g plus, with atleast 125 lbs of LR.

Now you could put one in there, but it will either get eaten by other fish, or will die in a few months for "no reason".

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

from what i gather the main reason for mandarin dragonets dying is because people fail to provide adequate copepod supply. i'm sure a 55g or better with enough liverock and a fuge with a good population of copepods could house one. the small reef display at my lfs with the mandarins couldn't have been bigger than 55g.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i def dont want one to die so i'll just pass on them until i'm able to have a better suited tank for them! sux though they are so cool!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Wartskin frogfish they are very cool creatures you can watch them hunt and are very hardy.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

awesome! i'll def do some research on them! thx for your help! how long should i let the tank cycle? i just got in 50lbs of live rock! lots of extra too, wOOt! i'll def get some pix up sooner or later!


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

IF you have the money to get some liverock and shite i think the Snowflake eel will do fine, they are escape artists but they really are only active when there hungry, so feed it, lol. Also Anglers are awesome i have one now, it kix a$$


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

MY angler!!
View attachment 68195


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

how big does the angler get? what else could i mix with it as well! i def have a lot of live rock so thats def not the problem! any type of puffers that'll fit in the 46?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> how big does the angler get? what else could i mix with it as well! i def have a lot of live rock so thats def not the problem! any type of puffers that'll fit in the 46?
> [snapback]1097340[/snapback]​


depends on what type. i believe most frogfish average between 4-7", with the exception of a couple. but don't quote me on that. but be careful on tankmates. the frogfish have really big mouths. i've read that they can swallow prey that're almost as big as them. so, anything that won't fit into it's mouth.

as for puffers, you should look into the saddles. saddle and saddle valentinis stay within the 5-6" range and look awesome. i saw one at the lfs today and he was extremely personable. approached the tank and followed around my finger


----------

